# Lighthouse Point Villas Ocean City - any info?



## gjhardt (Feb 23, 2008)

Anyone know anything about this place in Ocean City MD?


----------



## Nancy (Feb 23, 2008)

*Own There*

I own 2 units there, but have never stayed there.  Have driven past.  HOA seems okay.  It is a small resort (12 units?). If you have any other questions and I can answer, I'll be glad to.

Nancy


----------



## gjhardt (Feb 23, 2008)

Nancy,

Mainly wondering if clean and updated furniture.  Only 1 review I can find and not real good.

Thanks for any input.

gloria


----------



## Nancy (Feb 23, 2008)

*Not been inside*

I have not been inside the units.    I do get the yearly meeting report and they seem to keep the units up (at least on paper).  Sorry I can't help more.  I own blue Winter units and planned to use especially the President's Day week when I bought, but now I spent all my Winters in Florida.  

Nancy


----------



## gjhardt (Feb 24, 2008)

*anyone been there?*

If you have been to this resort in the past few years please let me know what you thought


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 25, 2008)

*Lighthouse Point Villas - North Ocean City*

*

Lighthouse Point t/s are located in North Ocean City Maryland 
near the Fenwick Lighthouse & Maryland-Delaware State line.  

We have driven by the buildings for many years 
but have never had the opportunity to go inside 

Features
2 bed, 2 bath units with hot tub in each unit 
Full kitchen with washer and dryer 
Outdoor pool and full health club privileges 
Air conditioning 
Barbeque Grill - 2 Bikes 
Large Jacuzzi in Court Yard 


http://www.octimeshare.com/properties/lighthousepointvillas.html


----------

